# Rest of my pets, part 2



## Nay (Feb 3, 2010)

Elsa, Ajax,Deevil dog and Flippy







Remo, 20 yrs old, had since 3 weeks talks more than my 14 yr old






Olivia, newest RF







14 yr old Shafttail finch (YES 14 years old






Albert, and his 2 buddies, Blue and Rusty






Rescued dove , who's wing did not heal till winter, will be released in spring.






Louise and Petey






Son, Xmas card, had to have the cats too!






And last but not least me, with my dream horse a black Arab, named Reggie
posing to get a picture on a Twisted Tea bottle!!Watch for me!






Well let's see if this works. 2 spaces a picture and 2 spaces, here goes!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, Na! LOL!!! (two spaces)

Loved your pictures! I didn't realize you had such a full family. I especially loved the shot of you and Reggie. I don't think we get Twisted Tea here, but I hope you get on the label!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh we get twisted tea here! That would be real cool! Great family you have there.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't believe you took up a space for a picture of yourself!

Sounds like there's not much room for you in your home, either. 

(J/K)  That's quite a menagerie. Feeding and cage cleaning must take a large chunk of your day...


----------



## chadk (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd love to hear Remo (african gray?) talk. Have any video? There is a parot at the local feedstore here that is always singing "ive been working on the railroad" and "Jesus loves me". But knows many more songs.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## Nay (Feb 4, 2010)

Chad, Birds are funny.
I often see those ones on TV and how they get they to preform on command alludes me. Remo does one trick, ONCE. I take him out, put a napkin over his head, and slowly lift it off, he will say PEEE KA BOO. one time. The funniest part is, people think he is so cute with the napkin over his head, they start to say something and many miss it. His first words,20 yrs ago, that I taught him , was 'Nadine's a good cook". (I hate, despise, dread cooking dinner.) It is such a trip to hear him say that. When my son was born he would say,'feed the baby , change the pants' cause that was what my husband and I said over and over, enough so he learned it to. Birds are such a hoot. He tells my son to go brush his teeth, put his coat on, and many times when my husband calls my name says 'WHAT" in my voice so perfectly Jim is never sure.We have such a hard time coming up with things to teach him. He names all my dogs,(6) and many we have had in the past. He does my whole side of the phone conversation, always ending with a bye, bye. No swearing,I hate birds who swear, first ,second time cute, but that gets very old. The only ones that are never fooled are the dogs, he knows who's bark is whose, and just when we are about to say,' Elsa, Quiet', out of his mouth it comes,,but they will never come when he calls, even though people say the voices he mimics are identical. Birds are fun, but they are messy and they are noisy at some times when you would rather they were not. 
Videos, ummm maybe that is something to work on, guess I should get a video camera first. since the battery in the digital camera is not that long..
NA


----------



## chadk (Feb 4, 2010)

That's funny stuff. Yeah, I'm not into birds for pets. We had a cocketiel when we first got married. Drove me nuts. But I definately appreciate OTHER peoples pet birds  In a vet hopital I worked at during my college years, someone would leave a pair of parrots (forget what kind - think one was a cockatoo and the other an african grey). They really loved to mess with my head. They wouldn't try a think with the normal vet doctors and workers, but they could tell I was not comfortable with them. They could get their door open and be standing on top in seconds as I had my back to them. Then just look at me as if they had been there all along. I'd put my finger in front of them and they'd just tilt their head and look at me like I was acting like an idiot. Then when the vet doctor came over, they hop on her finger before it even got close to them. Eventually we became friends, but they didn't make it easy on me


----------

